# 20" Aquatic Life T5?



## jugganautch (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with this?

Amazon.com: T5 High Output Two Lamp Fresh Water Light Fixture, 20": Kitchen & Dining

I'm having a hard time finding a 20" fixture for a 10g that would be used for a low/med light / no co2 tank.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a nice fixture,but finding bulbs locally might be a problem. Thats why I just bought an incandescent.


----------

